# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What book are you reading at the moment?

## CeCe

I'm reading 'The Hare with Amber Eyes'

----------


## Yossarian

Wasn't there another what are you reading topic? I can't seem to find it. Anyway, I'll post here.

I'm reading "Hollywood" by Charles Bukowski

----------


## L

1211309.jpg and 51JYZCp7kwL._SY344_PJlook-inside-v2,TopRight,1,0_SH20_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Started on _The Stand_ by Stephen King. Thick book.. will keep my mind occupied for a while.

Will also be re-reading _The Game_ by Ken Dryden. Appropriate for where I'm headed.

----------


## enfield

"past and present" by thomas carlyle

also "the love letters of thomas carlyle and jane welsh" (there was no ebook for this and while all the versions on amazon were over twenty dollars on ebay there was as copy for three dollars and when i saw that i thought 'oh my gosh what a steal!' and i just went ahead and bought it. i didn't even want this book very much, but the cool thing is its dimensions are huge (didn't know it was going to be so big) and its printed in like size 14 font, so i should be able take pictures of the parts i like easily). 

im not sure when ill read this. maybe put it by my beside? i never did that before but my mom does that. she has books by her bedside she usually reads a little before turning out the lights.

i took some pictures.

wTu5bLb.jpg

OwuM620.jpg

----------


## QuietCalamity

I'm reading up on child abuse and related topics because it's just been bothering me lately. This one's an interesting (albeit a little outdated) look at the mechanisms for memory repression and memory retrieval.
image.jpg

----------


## L

20130730_232538.jpg

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Chantellabella

DiCamillo, Kate. 2013. Flora and Ulysses: The Illuminated Adventures. 

Fairlie, Emily. 2012. Lost Treasure of Tuckernuck. 

Shurtliff, Liesl. 2013. Rump: The True Story of Rumpelstiltskin.

----------


## Nightingale

A book about the sordid history of the Tudors. Found it at Sam's, of all places. Fairly decent so far - super easy read...keeping up with who's who is challenging, however. 

Just finished _Me Before You_. Really loved it.

----------


## Kaffee

_The Well-Grounded Rubyist_ is the latest addition. Just something to spur me on in learning more solid programming skills.

----------


## L

1-e1409110845984.jpg

----------


## QuietCalamity

> 1-e1409110845984.jpg



Sounds interesting! Let's us know if it helps!

----------


## senior15

is it any good what's about?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Making my way through The Secret History of Wonder Woman bit by bit. I really need to read more because I'm on page 90 of like 800 and I started reading it like 3 months ago. 

Also reading Perspective! for Comic Book Artists. Still have a ways to go but it's an easier read and no where near as long as the Wonder Woman book.

----------


## Chad

The Fifth Heart by Dan Simmons - new book by one of my favorite authors, about Sherlock Holmes, where the famous detective tries to solve the case of whether or not he is a fictional character.

----------


## enfield

reading everlasting man by g.k. chesterton. i read on my kindle on the bus to and from school and in between my two classes.  unless it was summer vacation and i was at home every day the whole day not doing anything but being on my laptop and decided to read for a change of pace, you would never catch me reading at home. the internet is just too fun and too engaging to take a break from. even for eating, i need to eat in front of my laptop or i start getting really impatient. i do look over my recent amazon highlights a lot when i get back from school. then i pretend im going to put them into wikiquotes but i just end up reading over wikiquotes pages i already made instead... im lazy.

----------


## sanspants

I'm alternating between reading an awesome graphic novel called Fables, by Bill Willingham, and a psych text called Existential Psychotherapy, by Irvin Yallom (totally irreverent while as profound as it gets, and will totally rearrange how you see life and why we do the things we do).

----------


## enfield

what i saw in america by g.k. chesterton, he's from england but went to america on a lecture tour, and when he came back, he wrote about it. im on the last few chapters. lemme see if i can find a funny quote from it. 

there's a description of henry ford thats sorta funny





> When I was in Detroit I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Ford, and it really was a pleasure. He is a man quite capable of views which I think silly to the point of insanity; but he is not the vulgar benevolent boss. It must be admitted that he is a millionaire; but he cannot really be convicted of being a philanthropist. He is not a man who merely wants to run people; it is rather his views that run him, and perhaps run away with him. He has a distinguished and sensitive face; he really invented things himself, unlike most men who profit by inventions; he is something of an artist and not a little of a fighter. A man of that type is always capable of being wildly wrong.



and i liked this line, its just a good example of chesterton being cute by being more poetic, which is a pretty common thing he does in all his books, even if its a more observational one like this one. he was just using this as an example for some point he was making about how its more helpful to see the real differences  between america and england instead of trying to find ways to equate them together and wash away those differences. then he excused himself for being metaphorical and gave some more concrete examples. 





> It may be that in the first twilight of time man and woman walked about as one quadruped. But if they did, I am sure it was a quadruped that reared and bucked and kicked up its heels. Then the flaming sword of some angel divided them, and they fell in love with each other.



he wasn't as cute or funny in this book as some of his other ones, but one part that made me laugh was when he described one of the habits of american businessmen being that some of them didn't smoke their cigars but ate them. over the course of many hours sitting together they would eat their whole cigar o.O

----------


## Antidote

Gone Girl. Because my mum had it. I think this is the first time I've read a book AFTER seeing the film based on it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Kind of Cruel. - Bit of a strange book. But just about finished it.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Injustice - Gods Among Us. My brother finally got around to appreciating great literature and gave me the books he had to read while I gave him the ones I had.

----------


## enfield

dickens biography by g.k. chesterton.  every time i got off the bus after reading this for the last few days i felt really good. 

Spoiler: 
There are many recorded tales and traits of the author’s infancy, but one small fact seems to me more than any other to strike the note and give the key to his whole strange character. His father found it more amusing to be an audience than to be an instructor; and instead of giving the child intellectual pleasure, called upon him, almost before he was out of petticoats, to provide it. Some of the earliest glimpses we have of Charles Dickens show him to us perched on some chair or table singing comic songs in an atmosphere of perpetual applause. So, almost as soon as he can toddle, he steps into the glare of the footlights. He never stepped out of it until he died. He was a good man, as men go in this bewildering world of ours, brave, transparent, tender-hearted, scrupulously independent and honourable; he was not a man whose weaknesses should be spoken of without some delicacy and doubt. But there did mingle with his merits all his life this theatrical quality, this atmosphere of being shown off—a sort of hilarious self-consciousness. His literary life was a triumphal procession; he died drunken with glory. And behind all this nine years’ wonder that filled the world, behind his gigantic tours and his ten thousand editions, the crowded lectures and the crashing brass, behind all the thing we really see is the flushed face of a little boy singing music-hall songs to a circle of aunts and uncles. And this precocious pleasure explains much, too, in the moral way. Dickens had all his life the faults of the little boy who is kept up too late at night. The boy in such a case exhibits a psychological paradox; he is a little too irritable because he is a little too happy. Dickens was always a little too irritable because he was a little too happy. Like the overwrought child in society, he was splendidly sociable, and yet suddenly quarrelsome. In all the practical relations of his life he was what the child is in the last hours of an evening party, genuinely delighted, genuinely delightful, genuinely affectionate and happy, and yet in some strange way fundamentally exasperated and dangerously close to tears.


They manufactured a number of bottles of Warren’s Blacking, and in the course of the process they manufactured also the greatest optimist of the nineteenth century. This boy who dropped down groaning at his work, who was hungry four or five times a week, whose best feelings and worst feelings were alike flayed alive, was the man on whom two generations of comfortable critics have visited the complaint that his view of life was too rosy to be anything but unreal. Afterwards, and in its proper place, I shall speak of what is called the optimism of Dickens, and of whether it was really too cheerful or too smooth. But this boyhood of his may be recorded now as a mere fact. If he was too happy, this was where he learnt it. If his school of thought was a vulgar optimism, this is where he went to school. If he learnt to whitewash the universe, it was in a blacking factory that he learnt it.


He felt that he would die and be buried in blacking. Through all this he does not seem to have said much to his parents of his distress. They who were in prison had certainly a much jollier time than he who was free. But of all the strange ways in which the human being proves that he is not a rational being, whatever else he is, no case is so mysterious and unaccountable as the secrecy of childhood. We learn of the cruelty of some school or child-factory from journalists; we learn it from inspectors, we learn it from doctors, we learn it even from shame-stricken schoolmasters and repentant sweaters; but we never learn it from the children; we never learn it from the victims. It would seem as if a living creature had to be taught, like an art of culture, the art of crying out when it is hurt. 


He was, as has been said, in the habit of visiting his father at the Marshalsea every week. The talks between the two must have been a comedy at once more cruel and more delicate than Dickens ever described. Meredith might picture the comparison between the child whose troubles were so childish, but who felt them like a damned spirit, and the middle-aged man whose trouble was final ruin, and who felt it no more than a baby. Once, it would appear, the boy broke down altogether—perhaps under the unbearable buoyancy of his oratorical papa—and implored to be freed from the factory—implored it, I fear, with a precocious and almost horrible eloquence. The old optimist was astounded—too much astounded to do anything in particular.

----------


## Captain Lawrence Oates

A book about how leaves work, called _The Life of a Leaf_

----------


## Chantellabella

Amy Poehler's biography

----------


## ButteredToast

Before They Are Hanged. An interesting novel filled with an array of complex characters amidst the backdrop of a massive war.

----------


## Otherside

Haven't got very far, but it's alright.

----------


## Chantellabella

Lots of Young Adult Steampunk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Lois Lane: Fallout.


It's a novel rather than a comic book which is... a thing, but at least three reviews compare it favorably to Veronica Mars, which is something good.

----------


## Otherside

Unwind. It's about a world where you can send your teenagers off to be organ donors if you've had enough of them. This is apparently because there was a war between the pro-life and pro-choice people on both sides of the abortion issue. Apparently using teenagers as organ donors is the solution to that problem. 

Its creeping me out to be honest. Think I'll read something lighter next time. I dunno, winnie the pooh or something that doesn't involve the forceful removal of your organs.

----------


## Chantellabella

It's a Young Adult series called Finishing School. Steampunk detectives. Pretty awesome.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

City of bones. Started watching Shadowhunters on Netflix and thought I'd read the book

----------


## JesusChild

These books came out after I left High School so I never got the chance to read them back then but I am currently reading The Percy Jackson and The Olympians Series which is a middle grade series but it is amazing and this is coming from a 30 year old guy, I am on the 3rd book right now but don't let anyone tell you you are too old to read books like this, these books are funny, I've never laughed out loud with a book before, they are action packed, fast paced, one of them made me cry and no book has done that since a certain book series I won't name cause it will remind me of someone I don't want to think about anymore.

----------


## Otherside

> These books came out after I left High School so I never got the chance to read them back then but I am currently reading The Percy Jackson and The Olympians Series which is a middle grade series but it is amazing and this is coming from a 30 year old guy, I am on the 3rd book right now but don't let anyone tell you you are too old to read books like this, these books are funny, I've never laughed out loud with a book before, they are action packed, fast paced, one of them made me cry and no book has done that since a certain book series I won't name cause it will remind me of someone I don't want to think about anymore.



Damn those books are really good. And nothing wrong with reading books for teenagers. I do it (granted, I'm only 21.) But there are some really, really well written books out there.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'd like to start reading again when my mind is a little clearer. Right now I've just got my fortune cookie. It tells me, "Good luck is coming your way." I hope you're right, cookie. Don't play with my feelings like that.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Unwind. It's about a world where you can send your teenagers off to be organ donors if you've had enough of them. This is apparently because there was a war between the pro-life and pro-choice people on both sides of the abortion issue. Apparently using teenagers as organ donors is the solution to that problem. 
> 
> Its creeping me out to be honest. Think I'll read something lighter next time. I dunno, winnie the pooh or something that doesn't involve the forceful removal of your organs.



Unwind scared the beejeebees out of me. I listened to the audiobook and it terrified me. I couldn't read the rest in the series because I was too disturbed by the first book.

----------


## L

images.jpg

----------

